# [PS3] Port d'ARAnyM Machine Virtuelle

## Francois LE COAT

Je m'occupe d'ARAnyM (http://aranym.org/ == ATARI Running on Any Machine) depuis quelques temps, car j'ai lancé cette machine virtuelle GNU/GPL avec pour hôte Linux / x86, Solaris (et SunOS 4.1) / Sparc puis Mac OS X / PowerPC.

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un est disponible pour m'aider au port sur PlayStation3 / PPC64. J'envisage pour cela Gentoo que j'utilise depuis le liveCD expérimental, le travail est effectué sur une clé USB. Cette configuration convient très bien aux ressources disponibles sur la PS3 d'une part, et à l'usage que l'on peut avoir de la machine virtuelle ATARI d'autre part.

Je me heurte actuellement à quelques difficultés dues essentiellement à ma méconnaissance de Gentoo sur la PS3, et l'usage du SDK Linux.

Merci d'avance pour toute aide qui sera bienvenue.

----------

## Francois LE COAT

ATARI http://www.atari.fr/ ex Infogrames http://www.infogrames.fr/ n'intéresse-t-il donc personne sur ce forum Gentoo - Linux ?

http://eureka.atari.org/aranym_ps3.png

Mon intention est de lancer la machine virtuelle ATARI qui fonctionne déjà avec GNU/Linux x86 et Mac OS X (Intel et PowerPC) sur mon propre matériel Sony et Apple ... Grâce au mini pack http://eureka.atari.org/MacAranym.zip qui a cet aspect là http://eureka.atari.org/aranym.gif et que je maintiens.

ATARIstiquement vôtre  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

si tu te heurtes a des questions de configuration generales , peut etre qu'exposer plus en details tes soucis apportera quelques reponses.

Je crois qu'il y a majoritairement des utilisateurs de x86 et amd64 ici , et n'ai pas vu de posts parlant de la ps3.

Un peu plus bas dans l'index du forum se trouve la section ppc, peut etre que cela s'averera un peu plus payant.

bon courage.

----------

## Francois LE COAT

 *Quote:*   

> si tu te heurtes a des questions de configuration generales , peut etre qu'exposer plus en details tes soucis apportera quelques reponses.
> 
> Je crois qu'il y a majoritairement des utilisateurs de x86 et amd64 ici , et n'ai pas vu de posts parlant de la ps3.
> 
> Un peu plus bas dans l'index du forum se trouve la section ppc, peut etre que cela s'averera un peu plus payant.

 

Merci pour le conseil et les encouragements.

J'ai posté à ce propos dans le fil de discussion https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-561746-highlight-ps3.html

ATARIstiquement vôtre   :Smile: 

----------

## Francois LE COAT

Ça y est ARAnyM == la machine virtuelle ATARI se lance sur PlayStation3

Il faut graver un LIVECD Gentoo / Linux installer Kboot depuis une clé USB, avec ARAnyM sur la clé, et lancer depuis la clé, sans avoir besoin d'installer Linux sur le disque dur (complexe). On boote sur le CD-R et on a un ATARI sur la clé USB.

Voila ce que ça donne chez moi en 720p, avec un DELL 20" HD-ready  :Cool: 

http://eureka.atari.org/screen_ps3.png

C'est Noël  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Félicitations \o/

----------

## Francois LE COAT

ARAnyM http://aranym.org/ == ATARI Running on Any Machine, fonctionne désormais grâce à Linux, sur PlayStation3 ... Enfin, sur ma PS3 80Go, Wifi, HD-ready 720p.

J'aimerais que l'on puisse confirmer mon expérience, en testant le Mini Pack http://eureka.atari.org/MacAranym.zip si certain d'entre vous arrivent à lancer `run_ppc.sh` et voient alors un bureau ATARI / GEM s'afficher. Ça devrait se lancer sur toutes les machines PowerPC avec Linux installé.

Merci d'avance pour l'aide  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Dommage là PS3 est à mon frère, et il y à pas de partitions de faites, donc je peux pas installer linux...

Sinon j'aurais testé tron truc volontier...

----------

## Francois LE COAT

La version à jour du Mini Pack http://eureka.atari.org/MacAranym.zip supporte dorénavant

`MacAranym` qui se lance sur Macintosh avec Mac OS X

`MacAranym JIT` qui se lance sur MacIntel avec Mac OS X

`run_x86.sh` qui se lance sur PC avec Linux-x86

`run_ppc.sh` qui se lance sur Mac et PS3 avec Linux-PPC

Les Macintosh - PC - PlayStation3 sont pris en compte avec les systèmes Mac OS X et Linux.

Joyeux Noël à tous  :Smile: 

----------

## Francois LE COAT

Il y a une nouvelle parution de ARAnyM 0.9.7beta http://aranym.org/. Le miniPack http://eureka.atari.org/miniPack.zip a été mis à jour. Il contient

`MacAranym` qui se lance sur Macintosh avec Mac OS X

`MacAranym JIT` qui se lance sur MacIntel avec Mac OS X

`run_x86.sh` qui se lance sur PC avec Linux-x86

`run_ppc.sh` qui se lance sur Mac et PS3 avec Linux-PPC

Les Macintosh - PC - PlayStation3 sont pris en compte avec les systèmes Mac OS X et GNU / Linux.

Merci aux développeurs PowerPC (PPC64) Gentoo / Linux et la l'équipe de devels ARAnyM

ATARIstiquement vôtre =)

----------

## Francois LE COAT

Il y a une parution de ARAnyM 0.9.8beta http://aranym.org/. Le miniPack http://eureka.atari.org/miniPack.zip a été mis à jour.

Il contient

`MacAranym` qui se lance sur un Macintosh avec Mac OS X

`MacAranym JIT` qui se lance sur un MacIntel avec Mac OS X

`run_x86.sh` qui se lance sur un PC avec Linux-x86

`run_ppc.sh` qui se lance sur Mac et PS3 avec Linux-PPC

Les Macintosh - PC - PlayStation 3 sont pris en compte avec à la fois Mac OS X et GNU / Linux.

Cette configuration simple de ARAnyM repose uniquement sur des Unix.

C'est à vous  :Smile: 

----------

## Francois LE COAT

Il y a une parution de ARAnyM 0.9.9 http://aranym.org/. Le miniPack http://eureka.atari.org/miniPack.zip a été mis à jour. Il contient

`MacAranym` qui se lance sur un Macintosh avec Mac OS X

`MacAranym JIT` qui se lance sur un MacIntel avec Mac OS X

`run_x86.sh` qui se lance sur un PC avec Linux-x86

`run_ppc.sh` qui se lance sur Mac et PS3 avec Linux-PPC

Les Macintosh - PC - PlayStation 3 sont pris en compte avec à la fois Mac OS X et GNU / Linux.

Cette configuration simple de ARAnyM repose uniquement sur des Unix.

Voila une copie d'écran http://eureka.atari.org/aranym.gif

C'est à vous   :Smile: 

----------

